# Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)



## feldspat (26. Januar 2011)

*Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Meine Freundin hat sich den gekauft:
Thomson 24FS5246 60,9 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sie hat Kabel und für den Fernsehe braucht man ja noch so ein Modul, damit man die privaten Sender auch digital sehen kann.

Soll so günstig wie möglich sein, aber kein Müll.

Was gibts da so?

HD+ wird nicht gebraucht!

Mfg

PS: Hoffentlich bin ich in dem richtigen Unterforum.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Ich versteh die fragestellung nicht so ganz, sie hat nen Digitalen Kabel anschluss ? 

Dann brauch sie eigentlich nix weiter, laut Amazon Datenblatt hat der doch nen DVB-C Receiver eingebaut, das ist ein Digitaler KabelReceiver.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Doch, es hängt aber vom Anbieter ab. zB hier in NRW gibt es unitymedia, da zahlt man 4€/Monat, um nicht nur die öfft. rechtlichen auch per DVB-C zu bekommen, und bekommt dafür dann eine Smartcard für einen geeigneten Receiver. Wenn der Receiver bzw. hier in dem Fall der LCD einen CI-Slot hat, muss man sich ein Alphacrypt classic-Modul (ca. 100€ ) kaufen, da kommt die Karte rein, und das Modul kommt in den CI-Slot des TVs.


Grundfrage wäre also: welcher Anbieter? Und ist schon eine Smartcard oder so vorhanden?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Ach gott stimmt ja, Entschuldigung ! Ich hab das total vergessen das bei anderen anbietern es nicht standart ist das man die privaten digital bekommt. 
Ich bin zu verwöhnt als KabelBW kunde, da ist das standartmässig kostenlos dabei, daher hab ich da überhaupt nicht mehr dran gedacht. 

Also nochmal asche über mein haupt.  @Herbboy lösch meine beiden beiträge am besten, sind ja nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## feldspat (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Anbieter ist zu 99,9% KabelDeutschland.
Der Fernseher sollte heute kommen.
Hat einen CI+ Schacht, aber wie gesagt, HD+ braucht sie nicht.

Smartcard hat sie noch nicht, weil sie erst am 15.2 einzieht (Studentenheim) und dann natürlich erst bestellt.

Da gibts ein Alphacrypt light Modul:
AlphaCrypt Light CAM/CI-Modul | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a172089.html

oder
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a79784.html

Würde da eine gehen?

Mfg


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Dann braucht sie ein CI+ Modul z.B von Kabel Deutschland.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere laufen zwar die CI Module auch, jedoch wie lange noch?
Wenn sie den eingebauten Receiver mit einem CI+ modul benutzt,
kriegt sie nämlich einen andere Karte von KD zugeschickt, als wenn sie einen externen Receiver benutzten würde. Karten nennen sich 
K 02 und K08 (oder 09?).

Edit: Ist Thomson nicht Pleite? Gibts da noch Garantie wenn mal was einen defekt aufweist? Mach dich mal schlau, ich glaube die Chinesen haben den Französischen Karren gegen die Wand gefahren!


----------



## feldspat (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

also was tun?
mfg


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Stornieren falls Thomson wirklich Pleite ist.
Für den Preis gibts in der Größe doch genug Alternativen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Das Alphacrypt light würde zB mit unitymedia zB mit fast allen Smartcards, die UM verteilt, NICHT gehen, daher solltest Du Doch am besten mal beim Kabelanbietr erkundigen, vlt. kann man da sogar ein Modul bekommen oder mieten.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Bekomt er auch. Der Preis ist abhängig davon ob die KD Gebühren in den Mietnebenkosten sind oder nicht.
Das Modul wird gekauft, die Karte gemietet.


----------



## Supeq (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

Alphacryptmodul ist eigentlich standard, da kann man nix verkehrt machen^^


----------



## feldspat (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Modul für diesen Fernseher? (Smartcard von Kabel)*

naja der fernseher ist jetzt da!
der wird schon nicht kaputt gehen 

und habe gesehen, kabel deutschland stellt ne kostenlose ci+ karte zur verfügung für die zeit in der man das abo hat!

also problem gelöst!


----------

